# Got 2 More Gig’s for Sunday



## shiz-nit (Aug 20, 2011)

/ icon and title  message We are doing 2 more gigs tomorrow, wish me LUCK and I will post pics later.

*Gig 1* (Deliveredfor 20 self serve at 1:00) – Brisket, Pulled Pork, Slaw, Slow Smoked BBQ Beans,Corn Bread and Grilled Tater Salad
*Gig 2 *(Deliveredfor 12 self serve at 6:00) – Brisket, Pulled Pork, Slaw, Slow Smoked Beans Beansand Buns
*For Home Eatin’* –Baby Back Ribs, sides as above and Smoked Chicken and Dumplings
*For The NeighborsNext Door* – they do so much for us on helping pick up the kids from schoolwhen we are at work… They get some pulled pork and all the sides.

Should be a fun day I think  

/ message  sig


----------



## meateater (Aug 20, 2011)

Awesome! Looks like your doing great.


----------



## roller (Aug 20, 2011)

I bet it will be real good....keep the neighbors happy...


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 21, 2011)

That's great!

Sounds like a busy Sunday!


----------

